# HP Compaq nx7000 nx7010 swsusp 2.1 hybernation

## DaNope

Hi

I am planning to buy a nx7010 and just wanted to know how the status of hybernation with recent kernel and patches is? (Espacially with new swsusp 2.1)

I surfed the web for hours yesterday and no one seems to have had succes however most of the howtos seem to be quite old.

I am looking forward to hear some success stories.

Cheers 

DaNope

----------

## sge_kane

Well,

I am owning a NX7010 and tried it out yestrday. First off all, it is rather fast in suspending, using LZW-compression, but I did not get the suspension to work with X running, or to be more precise, the resume does not work... The machine totally hangs, when accessing the X server after the resume...

For me this does not make to much sense, as exactly running X is the point that would make a fast suspension useful.

Maybe somebode else had more succes and will let us now....

sge_kane

----------

## DaNope

Hi again,

I just ordered a nx7000 mainly because there is a very active community at http://www.x1000forums.com/.

They even run their own pseudo distro on http://www.bitbuilder.com/x1000/ based on gentoo.

Can't whait to get the machine. 

There seems to be no working suspend-to-ram implementation at present time ( :Crying or Very sad: ) but hibernation should. ( :Razz: )

Cheers

Dom

----------

## sge_kane

Well, I know about x11forums.com and their own linux distro, but I will stay with plain gentoo as I'm very happy with it... No need to try something different... 

Anyway, the suspend-to-ram does not work, as the whole ACPI, considering sleep states, does't behave too well... therefore software-suspend as you certainly know...

what the X problem I mentioned is concerned, it is probably because of the fglrx (proprietary driver) module for the ati video card. I use it, because, it is the only way of having the full (it isn't that brilliant (ATI isn't the nicest linux vendor as far as driver performance is concerned) 3D capabilities, that I like to use for certain OpenGL apps.

I you can pass on this, I would recommend you to try out free DRM drivers, that come with XFree or Xorg. The latter one doesn't even run properly with the above mentioned binaries in the actual release 6.8.x.

But I would give it a try, because suspending your machine properly is much likelier using the DRM drivers....

----------

## DaNope

Hm - I will very likely use the native drivers since ati-drivers are getting worse with every release.

The only GL app that is running nicely on my desktop machine (radeon 9600pro+xorg 6.7.0) is glxgears  - but that really kicks ass  :Wink: 

What do you mean by saying "full 3D capabilities"?

How long does a hibernation sleep and wakeup cycle take on your machine with swsusp?

Cheers

Dom

----------

## sge_kane

Well, 

with full 3D capabilities I mean, that the X.org, respectively the XFree drivers,   do support OpenGL only on the MesaGL basis, so to say, rendering is done in "software". I tried yesterday, to test what I proposed to you. Well swsusp2 works well with X running and those drivers. It takes about 20 sec for suspending an the same time for resuming. It is rather fast, I would say. As far as the performance from "radeon" to "fglrx" is concerned:

with radeon I get about 250 fps in glxgears, whereas with fglrx.ko I get about 1650 fps. A difference I cannot neglect. Since it was the first time for me using the first mentioned drivers, except when setting up the system for the first time, I wanted to try something different than glxgears, but my self-written OpenGL app immediately crashed X. So I will wait for ati-drivers (fglrx) that support resuming in a better way. The radeon driver is no alternative for me. At least suspending works great.

But I'm also interested in your efforts, when you own your nx... Let me know...

sge_kane

----------

## DaNope

Allright - I got my machine the day before yesterday and it's in a usable condition now

Working:

- reiser4 via 2.6.9-rc4-nitro1

- wireless lan via ipw2100

- hibernate (also in X with xorg drivers) via swusp 2.1 patch

- lan

- touchpad via synaptics driver

Not working:

- sleep (S3) via ACPI - is simply dead after echo "mem" > /sys/power/state

- ACPI events on Fn+x buttons

- Fn+x buttons does not seem to pass keycodes

Not tested:

- bluetooth

- irda

Ok so far. Swsusp 2.1 works great but my machine simply restarts after the initiation of hibernate (even with "Reboot no" in /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf).

It would be nice to map Fn+F5 to hibernation.

Any comments on this issues are very welcome!

Cheers 

Dom

----------

## sge_kane

Hi again,

your problem concerning the reboot, is probably th same I've got here. The machine reboots instead of halting when you use a kernel of the 2.6.9 series, but it only reboots when you are on A/C. Fortunately there is a way to even shut down your machine when on A/C. You got to press the lid button, when halting the machine. So to say, close the lid... I can live with that, as one normally closes the lid when shutting down.

As far as bluetooth is concerned, it is easy to get it up. Just use the hci-usb kernel module with all rfcomm an l2cap, then emerge the bluezutils...

What I'm interested in, is your performance using the Xorg drivers in glxgears? Do you also have the Mobility 9200, that is actualy a 9000, or did HP replace it by a newer one?

sge_kane

----------

## DaNope

Nope - still 9000 series.

I am quite satisfied with the results - around 1620 fps with glxgears. It at least will work for crack-attack  :Wink: .

Thanks for the lid-switch information - that will do for me too. I got a hangup after hibernation today - hopefully that won't happen frequently!

Have you got an idea if work is performed on the ACPI S3 issue or do I have to live with the fact that there won't be support on the nx70x0.

Cheers

Dom

----------

## DaNope

Ah - two more things

- Have you got your function buttons working (when yes - how?)

- What do you use to controll CPU speed in userpace?

Cheers

Dom

----------

## sge_kane

Well, I'm not sure about the ACPI stuff, but as far as I know the problem lies in the non-ACPI conform drivers that reside as well in the kernel as in other proprietary drivers such as the fglrx...

What do you mean with function keys?

What I got to work is:

Volume (with Gnome's acme)

Mute (with 'xbindkeys', calls 'amixer sset §External Amplifier" toggle', so the light works)

Well I've set up the other keys with getting the keycode by 'xev' and 'xbindkeys'.

For controlling CPU, I actually use 'speedfreq' with dynamic frequency setting. It does what it should, so I'm happy. 

sge_kane

----------

## DaNope

By function keys I mean the keys corresponding to the "Fn" modifier - like www, print, play, stop ...

I did some finetuning to my xorg.xonf today and boosted by glxgears to 2222 fps (native Driver) - relevant parts are (Device section)

```

Option     "RenderAccel" "True"

Option     "IgnoreEDID" "False"

Option     "EnablePageFlip" "True"

Option     "AGPMode"    "4"

```

Cheers 

Dom[/quote]

----------

## sge_kane

Well,

I setted te Fn+www with Gnome-acme, but I could have done it with xbindkeys as well...

Actually I got a lot of shortcuts for my everyday apps...

Can you please post your glxinfo output? Well, with these results, I'm consdering switching to X.org tomorrow and use the X.org drivers... 

I tried the Xfree "radeon" driver. It yields about 250 fps in glxgears?

So, isn't the X.org driver using MesaGL?

sge_kane

----------

## sge_kane

I switched to xorg today, thx for the options... I'm also around 2200fps now in glxgears.  

Just tried software-suspendig and it works.... Performance is also nice.

Well, I am now wondering why I can no longer switch from GDM login screen to a console by pressing ctrl+alt+vt, maybe you got another login manager??

From inide Gnome, switching works... 

Any idea? 

sge_kane

----------

## DaNope

Hi

I am using kde 3.3.0 with kdm and ctrl+alt+vt works for me. I had that problem before on my Apple iBook but I sold it before I was able to track it down. (sorry)

Thanks for the xbindkeys tips - keyboard works great now.

I am still missing sleep (like S3  :Wink:  very much - it just worked so perfectly on the iBook.

Cheers 

Dom

----------

## DaNope

Ay

I recognized one more thing what gives me a headake. The external VGA connector produces only 61Hz (I guess thats the same rate as the interal LCD).

I did try in xorg.conf (device section)

```

        Option     "DDCMode" "False"            # [<bool>]

        Option     "MonitorLayout" "LVDS,CRT"           # [<str>

        Option  "CloneMode" "1024x768"

        Option  "CloneHSync" "30-115"

        Option  "CloneVRefresh" "50-130"

```

Xorg.0.log says:

```

(WW) RADEON(0): LCD DDC Info Table found!

..

..

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- None

 DAC Type  -- Unknown

 TMDS Type -- NONE

..

..

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "CloneMode" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "CloneHSync" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "CloneVRefresh" is not used

..

..

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

```

Any sugestions on this?

The problem is that a few beamers at the UNI do not support low refresh rates like that.

Cheers 

Dom[/quote]

----------

## anz

First thanks alot for your tips about xbindkeys to configure the "Fn"-Keys for the nx7010! 

Sorry, this posting has nothing to do with swsusp ... may be that the short info about xbindkeys helps ...

To get started xbindkeys at every kde-start (kdm or startx), I had to put a little script in

$HOME/.kde/Autostart

```
#!/bin/bash

xbindkeys
```

(.xsession with  "xbindkeys &" did not work)

to find out, which code the key combination has, type in on the console

```
xbindkeys -k
```

and then type in the key combination (Fn+F3 results a m:0x0 + c:178)

write the programme an key code in the file

.xbindkeysrc (in your home directory)

for example Fn+F3 shoud start firefox:

```
"firefox"

 m:0x0 + c:178

```

So I've got following .xbindkeysrc:

```
#Fn+F3 starts the firefox

"firefox"

 m:0x0 + c:178

#Soundbutton (with the light) mutes/unmutes the sound

"amixer sset Master toggle"

 m:0x0 + c:160

#turn louder with the first sound button

"amixer sset Master 1+"

 m:0x0 + c:176

#turn down the sound with the second sound button

"amixer sset Master 1-"

 m:0x0 + c:174

#start xmms with Fn+F9

"xmms"

 m:0x0 + c:162

```

To get any changes in your .xbindkeysrc working, you have to restart kde.

Thanks alot for your postings (and sorry for my worse english)!!!

----------

